# Axe handle



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

hello what kind of wood is good for axe handle instead of hickory . Because i dont have it available. I use a dryed hornbeam.Why some axe handle need to be bended.I find it wery interesting.Hamer are straight .Why axe handle need to be S shape. And is dangerous to attach axe from top of handle to bottom. If axe is bigger it might fall of. In my pleace if axe are bigger we ussualy curve wood from bottom to top. ANd then push it from bottom to top hande. LIke tomahawk i hope i dont bother you with questions. Can be greenwood be used for handle i find it will get cracked by time. Exuse for my bad english.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Axe handles are curved to make the motion easy on you.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Ok thanks for answer.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Axe handles are curved to make the motion easy on you.





Azur Jahić;509915 said:


> Ok thanks for answer.


There is a lot more to it than that. I'll get back to you this afternoon.


----------

